# Probleme mit Script / cronjob



## brainyy (13. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
habe folgendes Problem mit einem cronjob.

Es soll jede Minute ein Shell Script ausgeführt werden. Das klappt auch soweit.

Hier erstmal das Script:


```
#!/bin/sh

name=test

useradd -d /content/$land/$name -m -s /sbin/nologin $name

echo "test" >> test.log
```

Rechte sind auf 744.
Starte ich das Script direkt aus der Shell wird der User "test" angelegt.
Wird das Script durch den cronjob gestartet, wird der User nicht angelegt. Die "test.log" wird aber gefüllt.

Woran liegt das?


----------

